# can't donate to use liberty theme chooser?



## njmeyers (Oct 26, 2011)

I wanna donate to use the themes and I can't. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

Just search for it in the market... that's how I found it


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Its called liberty customizer donate.

If i have helped you out Please donate by clicking Thanks (its free) =) Sent from my Hacked Out DX


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Not too sure, but, I think he's asking if someone can give him the paid app for free. Not cool!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> Not too sure, but, I think he's asking if someone can give him the paid app for free. Not cool!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


How do you get that out of "I wanna donate"?


----------



## J3bu5Cru57 (Aug 8, 2011)

njmeyers said:


> I wanna donate to use the themes and I can't. Any help is appreciated!


Gonna need a better explanation of the problem, before anyone can help ya. Is it that you can't find it in the market, or the apps coming up as not compatable with your phone, or are you in a type of market app limbo where its saying you purchased the app when you haven't and attempting to download it greets you with a pop-up saying you can't cause you haven't purchased it yet.(that last one is what i'm experiencing right now with the Suave ADW donation pack). The more info and details you put into explaining your problem the better your chances are getting it solved.


----------

